# Another TOP BAR removal from sunny Florida (Video)



## PatBeek (Jan 13, 2012)

.

You all are just going to have to live vicariously through me (and others who do removals in Florida) during these winter months .

And for those of you who are all about Langstroths, you all are just going to have to deal with my hippie-top-bar-hive-removals.

I'm getting better at it with top bar hives and all their quirks.

There's NO REASON FOR ME TO BUY LANGS AT THIS POINT !!!!!

I'M CLOSING ALL THE QUIRKY GAPS !!!!!!!


----------



## Mbeck (Apr 27, 2011)

That's a nice one!

Quirky gaps= Duct tape (and maybe some roofing repair mesh)


----------



## PatBeek (Jan 13, 2012)

Mbeck said:


> That's a nice one!
> 
> Quirky gaps= Duct tape (and maybe some roofing repair mesh)


I'm DONE with trying to seal up the actual hive when I come back at night.

That's what big, huge boxes are for that I steal from my children. 

I did another cut-out today from a large oak tree out in Alturas, FL. The box worked like a DREAM tonight.  Besides, what if I were to get in a wreck in my van while carting these bees around? Since I don't have a truck, they are inside the van with me. The box that's sealed with the vacuum buckets and hive pretty-munch ensures that I don't have a blanket-of-bees covering me as I'm trying to fight the air-bag away while exiting the van. Or what if I'm knocked unconscious in a wreck? 

The stolen box is the ticket for easy bee-packing and safe-cartage !!!

.


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

>There's NO REASON FOR ME TO BUY LANGS AT THIS POINT !!!!!

If you bought Langs and a Bushkill vac all the bees would be contained in a beetight box until you brought them home and let them out.


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

You know what they say Pat... once you go Lang, you never go back! lol

Only problem I had with the one and only TBH I had was the crush and strain method for honey extraction. The bees had to produce more comb before they could store nectar for future honey. Set them back A LOT.
I was fortunate enough to trade the TBH for two complete Langs.


----------



## PatBeek (Jan 13, 2012)

.

I don't know. Here's the way I look at it.

I'm a guitar aficionado.

So which of the following guitars do you all think appeals more to me as far as having soul and vibe, and although you MAY have to work a bit harder to play it, it will reward you with gifts which are almost inexplicable:

*David Gilmour's beat-up old Telecaster on the back of his 1984 "About Face" LP:*










or

*This ultra-elegant Paul Reed Smith guitar:*












Although the Paul Reed Smith is a great guitar, it just doesn't appeal to me as much. I'm a weird hippie at heart, I guess. 

.


----------



## Cleo C. Hogan Jr (Feb 27, 2010)

odfrank said:


> >There's NO REASON FOR ME TO BUY LANGS AT THIS POINT !!!!! .


I carry hives in the back of my Tahoe all the time. People come to my place to pick up nucs and complete hives, and I put them in the back of SUVs, and back seat of cars, But, I am with odfrank on this one. I use langs.

cchoganjr


----------



## jimsteelejr (Sep 21, 2012)

We always carry the bees in the back seat of my pickup. The Ac keeps them from overheating. Its not unusual to have two hundred bees loose in the truck (sometimes they gather on the outside of a nuc where we put brood and comb while we are bee vacuuming. I don't think we have ever been stung but one time after dark when my wife put her hand on one.
One afternoon we had three cut outs in the back seat in tampa and stopped at a light. One of the local bums ambled over to beg for change. It was worth $50 just to watch his eyes bug out as he stumbled away.


----------



## PatBeek (Jan 13, 2012)

.

UPDATE:

I looked inside this hive today and found a capped queen cell. I suspect the queen never made it through the cut-out and they raised a new queen from her eggs. ....... as opposed to it being a swarm cell. 

Either way, I'll be leaving them alone for a month or so. If they want to swarm, I'm fine with that. If they need a new queen because I failed to get her in the cut-out, even better.

.


----------



## PatBeek (Jan 13, 2012)

jimsteelejr said:


> One afternoon we had three cut outs in the back seat in tampa and stopped at a light. One of the local bums ambled over to beg for change. It was worth $50 just to watch his eyes bug out as he stumbled away.


 That's one of the greatest stories I've ever heard.

.


----------

